# Limit of Black Sea bass



## Sharkfighter (Dec 25, 2018)

Fished J reef and  caught over a 2 person limit of black sea bass.   We were throwing 14 inch fish back so we would limit out with bigger ones. 

Also caught lots of bluefish.   The bluefish bite was as hot as I ever saw it.


----------



## MJCommando (Dec 26, 2018)

Nice Rob!


----------



## Rhodes (Dec 26, 2018)

Those are some stud seabass.....nice catch! How far out is J reef and how deep?


----------



## Sharkfighter (Dec 26, 2018)

65 to 70 ft deep and about 18miles out of St Catherines Sound  Biggest was a lil over 17inches


----------



## georgia_home (Dec 26, 2018)

nice! been a long time since i nailed those things.

what's that on top in the last picture, with the ?croaker? looking color? with the head just out of the pic?


----------



## doomtrpr_z71 (Dec 26, 2018)

Good fun and tasty to boot


----------



## Rabun (Dec 26, 2018)

Nice load of bass there!


----------



## Lukikus2 (Dec 26, 2018)

georgia_home said:


> nice! been a long time since i nailed those things.
> 
> what's that on top in the last picture, with the ?croaker? looking color? with the head just out of the pic?



Looks like a trophy beeliner to me


----------



## Sharkfighter (Dec 27, 2018)

georgia_home said:


> nice! been a long time since i nailed those things.
> 
> what's that on top in the last picture, with the ?croaker? looking color? with the head just out of the pic?


I was just told to call them Grunts.  A common catch but that was a good size one.  Good meat but a lil boney.   I will make ink blots/fish print art with that one


----------



## Sharkfighter (Dec 27, 2018)

Lukikus2 said:


> Looks like a trophy beeliner to me


 
The thought crossed my mine but at 14 inches the snapper was released back in the ocean and swam off instead of a release into hot grease.   Also since I left my lunch sitting on the dock the thought of some Sushi on the boat crossed my mind  ;-)


----------

